# The Glass Castle...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I read it last night.  My God...  I don't know what to make of it.  I find the parents so unbelievably disturbed that I fear the story was stretched a bit...or can parents be that bad and that misguided?  If every bit of it is true and things really did happen as described; then all I can say is WOW.  That behavior so unreal to me that it appears far fetched or am I living in a "glass bubble"... Any opinions??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't read it. Here's the link if anyone wants to see what it's about.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Gert.  should have thought of that myself


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad to do it.  I need to keep in practice.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just reading the description reminds me of a friend of mine and her childhood. She has struggled for year trying to deal with the memories of her upbringing and now at nearly 40 has finally come to terms with everything... I went to the link fully intending to download a sample, but I don't think I want to now. I am still having a tough time wrapping my mind around the murder of a 13 month old baby girl about 15 miles from here that happened yesterday. Her 18 year old mother allowed her boyfriend to beat her with a hammer in order to exorcise demons from her. Truly sick. I think I only want to read happy, funny stuff right now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm with you, Angela. I started to read a memoir from a guy who was a crystal meth addict, got halfway through and said, "Why am I reading this? Enough is enough." 

L


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

LOVED this book! And, it's not really all that sad the way it's written. I don't think the author streched the truth. I do think there are some parents who "just don't get it" and her parents had to be really distured to raise them like they did. 

Really, it's a wonderful book.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela:  Wow, a hammer; what a sick person.  
I read this book on a recommendation...it was a good book but it left you thinking too much afterward.  It would have been OK had it been fiction; but to know that 4 children were raised this way is truly bothersome.  That's why I was wondering if in fact the truth had been stretched a bit...but I guess there really are some sick parents out there.  I commend the author for having the courage to pen her memoirs, as it must have been so cleansing to do so, but... my goodness...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> I read it last night. My God... I don't know what to make of it. I find the parents so unbelievably disturbed that I fear the story was stretched a bit...or can parents be that bad and that misguided? If every bit of it is true and things really did happen as described; then all I can say is WOW. That behavior so unreal to me that it appears far fetched or am I living in a "glass bubble"... Any opinions??


SJC,

Interesting discussion, I have to say it's not one I would have chosen to read.. I'm curious as to why you chose it to read? What your expectations were?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy: It came on a recommendation. The person who recommended it to me felt that the children who _rose above the situation_ made for a nice tidy ending. All well and good, but it's the in between point A and point B. I am the type: Once I start a book, I finish...no matter what. The book was good but very deep. If I were to recommend it, I would do so with a warning, because it does stay with you for a couple of days. It reminded me somewhat of the kids series Lemony Snickett but to know this was the real deal and real children...
The author is now 48 and a news correspondent for MSNBC.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm the same way with books....interesting.  Glad to hear your take, I probably won't read this one, though others seem to have appreciated it.

Betsy


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I read this a couple of years ago. I don't think it was exagerated. It is amazing to me that people like this can be this close to you & you don't even know it (the mother was a teacher!). It truly makes me grateful for the disfunctional childhood that I had!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I read the book this year and enjoyed it. It made me very grateful for the parents and childhood I had. I can only imagine the courage it took for Jeanette Walls to write it, perhaps it helped her to heal some. Can you imagine driving by and seeing your Mother going thorugh a dumpster? I think it took amazing love for her to accept her parents as they were. I agree with SJC, it will linger with you for awhile. I wasn't depressed but I did some serious thinking after finishing it. What I felt was gratitude after reading it.

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Just reading the description reminds me of a friend of mine and her childhood. She has struggled for year trying to deal with the memories of her upbringing and now at nearly 40 has finally come to terms with everything... I went to the link fully intending to download a sample, but I don't think I want to now. I am still having a tough time wrapping my mind around the murder of a 13 month old baby girl about 15 miles from here that happened yesterday. Her 18 year old mother allowed her boyfriend to beat her with a hammer in order to exorcise demons from her. Truly sick. I think I only want to read happy, funny stuff right now.


*I am one of those who is trying to come to terms with the lack of a childhood. I'll be 40 soon and it's a daily battle for me to try and get past all that had happened especially since I have a child of my own. I'm doing exactly the opposite of what I went through but it's a struggle to try and overcome those demons.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I am one of those who is trying to come to terms with the lack of a childhood. I'll be 40 soon and it's a daily battle for me to try and get past all that had happened especially since I have a child of my own. I'm doing exactly the opposite of what I went through but it's a struggle to try and overcome those demons.*


I wish you peace Chynared!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I wish you peace Chynared!


*Thank you Linda...since having a "revelation" earlier this year it has become a little easier )*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to apologize for my post last night... I was having a bad night and with 2 tragic events happening in my neck of the woods in 2 days, I guess I needed to vent a little. I also have trouble with depression during the winter months and with the cold, dreary weather moving in... well, sorry! I hope I didn't upset anyone with my remarks. I think I really need to find some funny books to read for a bit. Maybe in the summer I can take another look at that book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No need to apologize, Angela!  We're here for you!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I want to apologize for my post last night... I was having a bad night and with 2 tragic events happening in my neck of the woods in 2 days, I guess I needed to vent a little. I also have trouble with depression during the winter months and with the cold, dreary weather moving in... well, sorry! I hope I didn't upset anyone with my remarks. I think I really need to find some funny books to read for a bit. Maybe in the summer I can take another look at that book.


*Why the heck are you apologizing woman Have you thought of trying light therapy? I've read somewhere that it does help with depression...though you think that I would have tried it myself *


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Angela:* No need to apologize whatsoever. There is some deep material in that book; I'd be lying if I didn't say so. It is a good book, well written, but shocking. It definitely stays with you a couple days.

I too, suffer from seasonal depression; HATE, HATE winter...that's why the only MP3 file in my Kindle is Ocean Waves...makes me think of a sunny day on the beach.

If you want FUNNY reads as suggested by other members: Tom Robbins' *Still Life with Woodpecker* for one.

CAN ANYONE ELSE THINK OF FUNNY READS FOR ANGELA?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> CAN ANYONE ELSE THINK OF FUNNY READS FOR ANGELA?


Duh! The Princess Bride! (only $1.95)









And when you're done, read it again.

Also, get the lights that are full spectrum. . .use less electricity and are more like real daylight so they help (I think) to keep the blues away. And stay away from deep and meaningful. Right now it's the perfect time for light and fluffy. (But I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I want to apologize for my post last night... I was having a bad night and with 2 tragic events happening in my neck of the woods in 2 days, I guess I needed to vent a little. I also have trouble with depression during the winter months and with the cold, dreary weather moving in... well, sorry! I hope I didn't upset anyone with my remarks. I think I really need to find some funny books to read for a bit. Maybe in the summer I can take another look at that book.


No apologies needed here, we all have our days when we need love and support from our Kindlefriends. Unfortunately and sadly events like that are occurring everywhere. Isn't it great there is such a camaraderie here that we can be ourselves? 

Linda


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave Barry is always a good pick-me-up. You couldn't Not laugh while reading his stuff.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone! I forgot about Dave Berry! I just finished The Princess Bride. I will now get the chance to transfer books from the computer to the kindle since I don't have whispernet signal at Larry's apartment. I may even go sit outside for a while and read in the sunshine!


----------

